# LPG restrictions in Eurotunnel?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

The booking form asks "LPG or CNG tank?". If you answer "Yes", it prohibits travel ("Vehicles powered by LPG and dual-powered cannot be accepted...").

I thought the question was asking if I had an LPG tank, which I do, but for cooking only! Is this acceptable then?

Dougie.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry hit the wrong button- key -whatever. 8O yes they do allow lpg if it is only for domestic use. maybe because it can be turned off..

cabby


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

cabby said:


> yes.


I hope your fares are as economical as your words..... 

[*EDIT*] Ah - an expansion on the theme.  Thanks for that.

Dougie.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dougie, cabby is spot on. The lpg yes/no tick box is a bit vague/misleading.
Have a look at the >eurotunnel terms & Conditions< 

-----------------------------------------------

"Vehicles fitted with LPG containers to power domestic services e.g. cooking, refrigeration, heating and water heaters are accepted as long as the containers are switched off, weigh no more than 47kg and are not more than 80% full. If your vehicle is fitted with such a container, you must declare this at Check-In. LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) and dual powered vehicles (i.e. vehicles fitted with an LPG tank as an alternative fuel) cannot be accepted for transport by Eurotunnel."

------------------------------------------------

pete


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

.... and when you declare this they stick a flippin impossible to remove sticker to your window screen so your tanks can be checked by staff before boarding! 

I think our sticker was still on the screen when we re-entered the country 2 months after leaving! :lol: :lol: 8O


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks guys - just the info I needed.

Dougie.


----------

